# Screened in porch questions



## SmithBuilt (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a customer that wants a screened in a porch. The problem is it is 6' above grade. Is there a way to provide the required guard rail and have just a screen. No glass.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Smith; Not shure if I understand your question. Is this an existing structure? If not then you would build it like a deck,roof it, in-between wall studs do a kneewall to code heights; usually between 36 and 42, build the screens in a frame to set into the spaces.I would double stud full ones and jack stud and header across the bigger openings.
Hope that made sense.
JackM


----------



## SmithBuilt (Jan 25, 2007)

Yea that is basically what will have to happen. The concern I have is the requirement that says max of 4" picket spacing. Is there a better way to provide the guard rail than the pickets. The customer would like to have the screen only but we know that would not work per code.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Use plexiglass for the knee-wall instead of wood, you can build a 2 x frame for it


----------



## oman123 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Screen porch*

A bit off topic but I need some help locating a manufacturer. I'm bidding a screened porch and the client would like to have arches between the screen panels. Anyone know of a manufacturer who makes these screen systems.

Thanks


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Another drive by.........


----------



## oman123 (Jan 20, 2009)

and that means what????????


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

oman123 said:


> and that means what????????



You will get more information
if you start your own thread.
Post with a subject that actually 
pertains to your question.
And you will get more pertinent
responses if you first post an 
introduction....not just one question
and out.....a drive by.


----------



## MCerminaro (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you thought about doing something decorative and still maintaining your 4" spacing. Something the homeowner would like. We have have taken existing railings and made fan shapes v's the standard slats. Some homeowners like it, kinda dresses up the job, we have also used plexiglass.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

YEAH old posts... July of 2007....


----------



## jimcro55 (May 10, 2010)

*O-man*

I was just in this exact scenario myself. Client of mine needed some mesh screens cut to odd and sharp decorative sizes and shapes. Used this mesh manufacturer: http://www.bwire.com/

Turns out they are big into the fabrication of the product as well as actually producing the actual material. They said they used some type of cutting machine that uses water to fabricate the shape, and obviously nothing that is custom comes without a large cost. My customer wanted to pay the extra money, so I had them cut the shapes for me, and they really came out sharp. Exactly to spec. Just an idea here for you.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 21, 2011)

MCerminaro said:


> Have you thought about doing something decorative and still maintaining your 4" spacing. Something the homeowner would like. We have have taken existing railings and made fan shapes v's the standard slats. Some homeowners like it, kinda dresses up the job, we have also used plexiglass.


This gentleman stole my idea! Waaa! A starburst or sunray is what we like to call those. Quite gorgeous and different .:thumbsup:


----------

